# 3 MN birds



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

My buddy Travis and I with our double. Both our first doubles and Travis's first MN bird came in at 25.5 lbs 11inch beard and 1 1/4 inch spurs and thats the 2nd to last season. Mine had a 11 1/4 inch beard and 20 lbs.










My buddy Aaron with his last season last weekend gobbler.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice work on the late season birds!

The only thing that sucks about hunting the early season....is when it is done it is done for another year. ;-(


----------

